# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Risotto Party at My Villa Tonight

## cassidain

All SBHer's are welcome.  :Wink-slap:

----------


## amyb

WOW!

----------


## cassidain

Kevin has promised to bring Chambolle-Musigny . . . rouge _et_ blanc. Need someone to volunteer to bring a nicely aged Nebbiolo.

----------


## KevinS

> Kevin has promised to bring Chambolle-Musigny . . . rouge _et_ blanc. Need someone to volunteer to bring a nicely aged Nebbiolo.



What the heck, I might even amuse a few palates with my latest find, a Menetou-Selon.

----------


## stbartshopper

Haven't seen any reports on the risotto party?? How was it?

----------


## cassidain

'Twas the social event of the nascent season. When R.A. showed up with several Ukrainian models the party really took off. He's not usually on-island this early in the season, so I assume he arrived especially for the event. Sorry you missed it.

----------


## Reed

> 'Twas the social event of the nascent season. When R.A. showed up with several Ukrainian models the party really took off. He's not usually on-island this early in the season, so I assume he arrived especially for the event. Sorry you missed it.



Cass,

Thanks SO much for the invite.  The risotto was out of this world and the company was fabulous.  Sorry I had to duck out early.  Looks like the models were starting to unwind……..Did anyone get a "group shot"? kr

----------


## SherylB

> 'Twas the social event of the nascent season. When R.A. showed up with several Ukrainian models the party really took off. He's not usually on-island this early in the season, so I assume he arrived especially for the event. Sorry you missed it.



What a party indeed!! I've never tasted risotto like that. I literally had to peel Rob away from the models but one should not overstay their welcome. Till next year!  :Triumphant: 

Sheryl

----------


## andynap

> Cass,
> 
> Thanks SO much for the invite.  The risotto was out of this world and the company was fabulous. Did anyone get a "group shot"? kr



Group shot

----------


## cassidain

Yes, well, leaving the puerile and returning to reality, due to the high profile nature of many of our guests, and wishing to avoid any awkward _petits moments d'embarras,_ discretion demanded that any photographic report of the event best be avoided. Sorry to disappoint.

----------

